# Werde nicht eigetragen ...



## casca (19. März 2005)

Hi,

ich habe seit gestern BLASC, aber bis jetzt bin ich nicht eigetragen und ich weiss nicht warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ein fenster kommt bevor ich wow starte und wenn ich raus gehen ebenfalls. Wenn ichs manuell uploade also -> Daten an Herold übertragen kommt Übertragung: 100% (0,0 Kb's) mehr nicht, eingetragen werd ich auch nicht.

Ich sitz hinter einem Router ... . Muss ich vlt nen port öffnen ?

plz help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaba (19. März 2005)

dito, selbes problem : auch router.


----------



## Meriva (19. März 2005)

Auch hier das gleiche Problem:



> 19.03.2005 20:11:14->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
> 19.03.2005 20:11:14->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
> 19.03.2005 20:11:14->> FTP: Verbunden.
> 19.03.2005 20:11:14->> FTP: Verbindung hergestellt
> ...



Aber scheinbar wird alles übertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delano (21. März 2005)

Meriva schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier das gleiche Problem:
> Aber scheinbar wird alles übertragen
> 
> 
> ...




Bei mir wird seit ein paar Tagen gar nichts mehr aktualisiert. Blasc läuft zwar, keine Abstürze und nichts, aber das Profil ist hinsichtlich Level, Items, Skills etc. schon ein paar Tage überfällig.


----------



## Regnor (21. März 2005)

Am Wochenende gab es bei uns intern vom Hoster eine Domainumstellung, BLASC kommt mit dieser in der aktuellen Version leider nicht klar (woraus der Versionskonflikt resultiert), deshalb werden wir heute Abend einen Hotfix aufspielen, der das Problem behebt. Wir bitten um Geduld.


----------



## sp00n (21. März 2005)

ah, gut zu wissen, hänge nämlich auch noch bei level 53 obwohl ich jetzt 55 bin *g*


----------

